# Buying gear help



## fisher2322 (Jun 7, 2011)

Where are some good websites to buy used penn senator reels in the 9/0 class for not much money?
Thanks.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Ebay


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

right here
just post wtb 9/0 senator


----------

